# pronunciación - t que se transforma en r (what're you)



## Mauricio6

Buenas 

Me he dado cuenta que en el inglés americano la "t" a veces suena cómo "r".

¿Quería preguntar en qué casos ocurre, además del "tt"?

Saludos


----------



## obz

Como americano, puedo decir que la "t" me sale como si fuera una "d" en muchas palabras (dichas rápidas)... pero, 

¿en cuáles palabras crees que suenan a la "r"?


----------



## Mauricio6

Por ejemplo en "What are you", ¿esa "t" seguida de una "a",al pronunciarlo rapido suena como una "r",cierto?


----------



## obz

Pues, no, no es cierto para mí. Puede contraerse sonanado a "wuddre you" pero es que la "t" se transforma en "d" y la "a" de "are" se desvanece...lo cual deja la silaba "er" (foneticamente) antes del pronombre "you".

_Wha*t* a*re* you?
Wha*t're* you?
Wha*dre* you?
Wu*dre* you?
_ 
hasta...

_wu*da* you?_

Para mí, ninguna vez la "t" se convierte en "r", incluso, se come la "r" si digo esa oración con bastante rapidez (entiéndase "descuido") . Pero el sonido de "d" (originalmente la "t") permanece.


----------



## expatriotlaguy

obz said:


> Para mí, ninguna vez la "t" se convierte en "r", incluso, se come la "r" si digo esa oración con bastante rapidez (entiéndase "descuido") . Pero el sonido de "d" (originalmente la "t") permanece.



It could be that Mauricio means the t sounds like the _Spanish_ r, which does sound quite a bit like the English d in those cases.


----------



## Karma Police

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alveolar_flap

Los americanos pronuncian la 't' como nuestra 'r' cuando va en posición intervocálica.


----------



## honeyheart

Mauricio6 said:


> Me he dado cuenta que en el inglés americano la "t" a veces suena cómo "r".





obz said:


> ... pero, ¿en cuáles palabras crees que suenan a la "r"?


Hay que aclarar que Mauricio6 habla de una "r" de la forma en que la pronunciamos en español.  Cuando dicen, por ejemplo, "wha*t-i*s this?", esa "t" pegada a la "i" siguiente suena como una "r" en, por ejemplo, la palabra "acero".


----------



## duvija

Como dice Karma Police, es en posición intervocálica.
Tanto la 't' como la 'd' pasan de oclusivas (stops) a un tap (ligero toque de la lengua en el 'alveolar ridge' de la boca.
(Maldición, no me sale la traducción de 'alveolar ridge', pero espero que se entienda).
En otros casos, la t/d desaparecen del todo.

Saludos


----------



## obz

Pensaba en las letras de inglés, la aclaración lo pone todo muy claro.


----------



## duvija

obz said:


> Pensaba en las letras de inglés, la aclaración lo pone todo muy claro.


 

???

Saludos.


----------



## honeyheart

duvija said:


> En otros casos, la t/d desaparecen del todo.


 ¿Ejemplos?


----------



## duvija

honeyheart said:


> ¿Ejemplos?


 

Twenty - tweny
Toronto - Torono
Sacramen(t)o, in(t)erest, en(t)ity,...

Y ahora no me sale ninguna con 'd' pero que las hay las hay (menos que con la t). Ves el 'environment' ?


----------



## honeyheart

Ah sí, ya veo, no lo sabía.  Gracias. 


P.D.: Me mata tu avatar, muy simpático.


----------



## Mauricio6

Mil disculpas por no aclarar lo de la "r" española.



Saludos y gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## obz

duvija said:


> ???



_¡¡¡¡¡!!!!!_

¿Es que nos comunicamos con símbolos ahora?


----------



## chamyto

Hola, en Derry ( UK , Nothern Ireland ) también he oído pronunciar palabras del tipo "twenty" como "tweni"


----------



## JB

Si un gringo quiere aprender como pronunciar la "r" española en la palabra "cara", un ejercicio is decir la palabra "cotta" (terra cotta) or "cottage" (cottage cheese).

La doble "tt" es casi igual a la "r" española. No es exactamente lo mismo, pero casi, con el punto de la lengua golpeando el paladar. Después, con práctica, puede afinar el sonido.

(Hablo del inglés estándar de los EEUU ("General American"). Hay variaciones en el UK y en varios dialectos.)

Obviamente, hay variaciones del ejercico en otras palabras y combinaciones. En los EEUU,
*Betty *Boop es igual a *Beddy* Bye. (beri)
Itty *Bitty* es igual a Old *Biddy* (biri)
etc.

También, puede servir como la primera etaba para aprender el sonido más difícil de la "rr".


----------



## duvija

honeyheart said:


> Ah sí, ya veo, no lo sabía. Gracias.
> 
> 
> P.D.: Me mata tu avatar, muy simpático.


 
Sí, mi avatar es realmente una foto mía. Salí muy bien ahí. Muy mejorada, la verdad...
Bueno, no preguntaste, pero tenés que mirar las palabras, y ver que donde hay una sílaba acentuada terminada en nasal (por lo general 'n'), y la sílaba siguiente comienza con 't' seguida de vocal, ahí la [t] tiende a desaparecer (depende del hablante, de la velocidad del habla, del estilo, etc.).


----------



## honeyheart

JB said:


> La doble "tt" es casi igual a la "r" española. No es exactamente lo mismo, pero casi, con la punta de la lengua golpeando el paladar.
> 
> *Betty *Boop es igual a *Beddy* Bye (beri)
> Itty *Bitty* es igual a Old *Biddy* (biri)


Me hace recordar un video de Clint Howard que vi, donde uno de sus personajes tenía una barbería con su apellido, y fue después de algún tiempo que capté el chiste : http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/9739/91862240.jpg 




duvija said:


> Sí, mi avatar es realmente una foto mía. Salí muy bien ahí. Muy mejorada, la verdad...


Jajaja, toda la onda tu foto. 
Y muchas gracias, duvija, por tus explicaciones.


----------



## Andre~

Aun leyendo varios temas de esto me quedan dudas, ¿un hispanohablante como debería "practicar" este sonido, como una d (española) super rápida o como una r (española)?...porque por ejemplo la palabra "better", si bien puede sonar una r española, no lo es, esta palabra me sale mejor si pronuncio una d (española) super rápida...lo mismo por ejemplo con las palabras "water" o "eighty" en las cuales tengo que pronunciar una d española mucho mas rápida aún [Me parece]

¿Alguien me podría aclarar esta duda?


----------



## chamyto

Hola, es más bien "ere" (como en pudie*r*e, hubie*r*a...) en vez de una "d" .


----------



## AndresTM

Pronuncia la tt en better como si fuera una r española, pero no por ello debes pensar que la e que sigue (bett*e*r) también se pronuncia como una e española


----------



## Istriano

obz said:


> Como americano, puedo decir que la "t" me sale como si fuera una "d" en muchas palabras (dichas rápidas)... pero,
> 
> ¿en cuáles palabras crees que suenan a la "r"?



Nunca me suena como una r, sino como una d (D de bal*d*o, *d*iente).
Esto de sonar como una r es un mito. No hay vibración alguna cuando se pronuncia _beau*t*iful _o _li*tt*le_, es como una d  _en __*d*iente, bal*d*o, Al*d*o_ (claro no como una d _en __a*d*emás_) pronunciada muy rápidamente.


----------



## duvija

Andre~ said:


> Aun leyendo varios temas de esto me quedan dudas, ¿un hispanohablante como debería "practicar" este sonido, como una d (española) super rápida o como una r (española)?...porque por ejemplo la palabra "better", si bien puede sonar una r española, no lo es, esta palabra me sale mejor si pronuncio una d (española) super rápida...lo mismo por ejemplo con las palabras "water" o "eighty" en las cuales tengo que pronunciar una d española mucho mas rápida aún [Me parece]
> 
> Hay un montón de opciones, complicadas con el asunto de que esa 'd/r' es distinta según la vocal que la sigue. Se puede tratar, pero si tenés más de 13 años, nunca te va a salir perfecta (lo dice mi experiencia...)
> 
> ¿Alguien me podría aclarar esta duda?


----------



## Andre~

Gracias por sus respuestas, la conclusión que saco es que hay muchas formas de pronunciar ese sonido según la palabra, pero estoy diciendo bien si digo que algunas son una "r" española con algo de "d" [Como por ejemplo en "eighty"] y otras mas bien una "d" muy rápida [Como por ejemplo en "better"]

PS: "If you want to become like a native speaker, you don't need to learn when you are a child. You need to use the same methods as a child"


----------



## uspantan

The middle consonant sound  in words like ladder, udder, bitter, mutter,  whether it has a double letter 'd' or a double letter 't' are pronounced as a flap consonant, not an occlusive.  It closely resembles the pronunciation of intervocalic 'r' in Spanish.  I wouldn't call the sound in "better" like "una 'd' muy rápida."


----------



## Istriano

No es una r española intervocálica [ɾ], podríamos decir que es la r intervocálica sin vibración (pero ɾ sin vibración no es ɾ).

Look what famous phonetician John Wells wrote in ”Accents of English: An introduction” (3.3.4 Tapping and T Voicing) 


> ''the important thing is surely its voicing, not its precise manner of articulation. ”





> ” It remains true, however, that it is not identical with the [ɾ]  allophone of Spanish /ɾ/, which has a somewhat different configuration  of the front of the tongue (see X-ray tracings in Monnot & Freeman  1972).”




Do Americans hear the Spanish, Portuguese, Italian pronunciation of _América/America_ as _Amettica?_ I don't think so.
The American phone/sound lacks the vibration. [ɾ] has one complete vibration; [r] has two or more, depending on a language and a dialect.

Further reading:
_Differences in Discriminating L2 Consonants:_
*A Comparison of Spanish Taps and Trills*
Marda Rose, Indiana University


----------



## ogeido

duvija said:


> tenés que mirar las palabras, y ver que donde hay una sílaba acentuada terminada en nasal (por lo general 'n'), y la sílaba siguiente comienza con 't' seguida de vocal, ahí la [t] tiende a desaparecer (depende del hablante, de la velocidad del habla, del estilo, etc.).



 ¿Puede esto ocurrir con palabras que posean " tt " entre medio ?. Lo digo porque al menos en inglés británico he escuchado a personas pronunciar la palabra " pattern" , por ejemplo , casi como " pa'ern " o algo así , o sea, es como si omitieran la doble " t " y esa no es la única palabra ( que lleve "t") que a veces pronuncian así ( aunque no tengo otra en mente ahora ). Es algo raro y cuesta mucho intentar igualar esa especie de " omisión" en el sonido por así decirlo.

Quizás esto no tenga nada que ver con el tema, pero lo pregunto por si acaso.

gracias y saludos.


----------



## Istriano

> Spanish taps are similar to English flaps, which are produced as allophones of /t/ and /d/ in post-tonic, intervocalic position in words such as _ matter _/mæɾəɹ /
> and _ madder _/mæɾəɹ /. Most  authors do not differentiate between taps and flaps; however, subtle articulatory differences have been in observed in how the tongue strikes
> the alveolar ridge (Ladefoged & Maddieson, 1996; Monnot & Freeman, 1972). English flaps anticipate the movement and retract before striking the alveolar ridge in passing,
> like in the production of the words three and throw (Clark & Yallop, 1990). Taps, on the other hand, involve the direct movement of the tip of the tongue against the alveolar
> ridge, creating a closure   (Hualde, 2005). Despite these articulatory differences, Monnot & Freeman (1972) found that English flaps and Spanish taps were cross-identified on a
> perception task. Listeners from five L1 backgrounds identified the English flap as either a tap / ɾ / or as an intervocalic /t/ or /d/ in English. Identification of the flap depended on the
> L1 of the listener, leading Monnot & Freeman (1972) to conclude that the English flap and the Spanish tap were perceptually similar.





> Studies conducted on L2 perception have found  that the / ɾ/ - /d/ contrast poses difficulty
> for  L1 English speakers   (Boomershine , et al., 2008;  Rose, 2010 a).



According to the same study, Americans with no exposure to Spanish heard Spanish /d/ as English /l/ too:

*Cross-language identification of Spanish consonants in English*
https://www.indiana.edu/~iulcwp/pdfs/10-Rose.pdf


----------



## Andre~

Por lo tanto estas palabras com "better", "party", "water", las debo pronunciar como una r española en posición de pronunciar una d, ¿algo así?...sé también que otras sí se pronuncian con d como en "ninety", ¿verdad?


----------



## duvija

Andre~ said:


> PS: "If you want to become like a native speaker, you don't need to learn when you are a child. You need to use the same methods as a child"



This is a common misconception. The fact is you already are a native speaker of another language (a child, isn't), therefore there is no way in hell you can use the same methods a child uses.


----------



## AndresTM

> *subtle* articulatory differences have been in observed



Una palabra clave, me parece a mí. En mi opinión, la existencia _y popularidad _del "mito" de que la r española y la t estadounidense sean iguales justifica, en cierta medida, que se enseñe dicho mito, especialmente a gente que simplemente está tratando de replicar, no perfeccionar, la t estadounidense. De nuevo, porque la diferencia es _sutil_.

Más sutil, por ejemplo, que la diferencia entre la d española y la t estadounidense. Por eso no estoy de acuerdo con que le enseñes a pronunciar la t estadounidense como una d española.

Es cierto, que algunos, o quizás incluso muchos, estadounidenses notarán la diferencia entre "amettica" para ellos y "América" para los hispanohablantes, pero con lo que _ninguno _estará de acuerdo es con que "amada" en español les suene igual a "amatta" en inglés.


----------



## Istriano

AndresTM said:


> Es cierto, que algunos, o quizás incluso muchos, estadounidenses notarán la diferencia entre "amettica" para ellos y "América" para los hispanohablantes, pero con lo que _ninguno _estará de acuerdo es con que "amada" en español les suene igual a "amatta" en inglés.



It's because of this:


> Americans with no exposure to Spanish heard Spanish /d/ as English /l/



*Cross-language identification of Spanish consonants in English*
https://www.indiana.edu/~iulcwp/pdfs/10-Rose.pdf


----------



## Istriano

> Evidence from previous phonetic studies suggests that taps differ from coronal obstruents in at least two respects. Monnot & Freeman (1992) found that the Spanish
> tap differs from flapped allophones of American English /t/ and /d/ in that it does not involve any anticipatory articulation.



*The Phonology of Spanish Liquids*
http://mproctor.net/docs/diss/chap3.pdf


----------



## aalexcp

I want to know the differnece between the intervocalic r in spanish and the middle consonant sound in words like ladder, udder, bitter, etc. Please do tell me what it is.

I'm having so much trouble with the articulatory difference between those two sounds, and I cannot read those linguistic articles provided above because they're not in layman terms.


----------



## Istriano

Well, articulatory, the Spanish R is more apical (pronunciado con la punta de la lengua), while the American tap t/d is subapical.
Acoustically, there are differences too. Spanish newscasters on American Spanish language channels tend to go overboard with the Spanish r when they pronounce the tap t/d (for example when they pronounce names of American cities/states during the weather forecasts). The difference is noticeable: Idaho is not 100%  ['aiɾahou] (Áirajou); it's halfway between ['aidahou] and ['aiɾahou], but both extremes sound a bit off.
(To us who speak languages with intervocalic contrast of [ɾ] and [d] the difference is noticable, I'd say the American tap t/d is halfway between  [ɾ] and [d], but never either of the two).
A fast alveolar [d] (not the Spanish initial [d] of _diente _which is dental) seem to give better results than a fully pronounced Spanish [ɾ].
Whatever you do make sure there is no vibration (Spanish  [ɾ] is a vibrant, it has 1 vibration; the vibration is subtle but still noticeable, on the other hand [r] (of _perro_) has three to four vibrations).

(IPA symbols can many times be of little help, since, more often than not, different sounds in different languages share the same symbol. For example, [l],
which is a light L in English, but not even the lightest L in English (alveolar lateral L) sounds like a Spanish L (which is dental; that is: very front[al]).

As for your examples _ ladder, udder, bitter,_ I find it easier to pronounce  them with [dɚ] than with [ɾɚ].
But your millage may vary.


----------



## aalexcp

what would subapical be? Isn't there not a guide out there on how it is pronounced step by step?

Also are you keeping in mind I'm not talking about the r as in "perro"? I'm talking about the r as in "pero" "cero" "cara " "hora", etc.

I read the articles you posted and they were comparing the spanish alveolar tap and the english alveolar tap: "cara" vs "butter". They said there were small articulatory differences, and the two sounds sound a bit different to my ears.

So what do I do to make it vibration-less?


I've been trying to make the correct sound for about 3 days straight and I can't figure it out. Can you produce both sounds correctly? Could you help me produce it?


----------



## aalexcp

Istriano said:


> Well, articulatory, the Spanish R is more apical (pronunciado con la punta de la lengua), while the American tap t/d is subapical.
> Acoustically, there are differences too. Spanish newscasters on American Spanish language channels tend to go overboard with the Spanish r when they pronounce the tap t/d (for example when they pronounce names of American cities/states during the weather forecasts). The difference is noticeable: Idaho is not 100%  ['aiɾahou] (Áirajou); it's halfway between ['aidahou] and ['aiɾahou], but both extremes sound a bit off.
> (To us who speak languages with intervocalic contrast of [ɾ] and [d] the difference is noticable, I'd say the American tap t/d is halfway between  [ɾ] and [d], but never either of the two).
> A fast alveolar [d] (not the Spanish initial [d] of _diente _which is dental) seem to give better results than a fully pronounced Spanish [ɾ].
> Whatever you do make sure there is no vibration (Spanish  [ɾ] is a vibrant, it has 1 vibration; the vibration is subtle but still noticeable, on the other hand [r] (of _perro_) has three to four vibrations).
> 
> (IPA symbols can many times be of little help, since, more often than not, different sounds in different languages share the same symbol. For example, [l],
> which is a light L in English, but not even the lightest L in English (alveolar lateral L) sounds like a Spanish L (which is dental; that is: very front[al]).
> 
> As for your examples _ ladder, udder, bitter,_ I find it easier to pronounce  them with [dɚ] than with [ɾɚ].
> But your millage may vary.



Hey, and what about in the word "through" it seems as it it really is pronounced the same way as the r from "pero".


----------



## chamyto

aalexcp said:


> Hey, and what about in the word "through" it seems as it it really is pronounced the same way as the r from "pero".



No es cierto. Tal vez te refieras a *Thorough*


----------



## aalexcp

Escucha las pronunciaciones 2,3,4,6 y 7 en este sitio web.

http://www.forvo.com/word/through/#en


----------



## duvija

aalexcp said:


> Escucha las pronunciaciones 2,3,4,6 y 7 en este sitio web.
> 
> http://www.forvo.com/word/through/#en



Se complica porque la vocal que sigue no es de las del español, y hay interferencia. Siempre.


----------



## chamyto

Ninguna es como dices. Son θruː o truː , dependiendo de la persona que lo pronuncie.


----------



## Wildcat1

A minor point, but I think it's worth making: A couple of posters have referred to the special American pronunciation of "double t" (as in "better") and "double d" (as in "ladder"). However the double consonant in these words in not significant in determining the pronunciation of the "t" or "d". The same sound is heard in the case of single "t" ("Peter") and single "d" ("loader").  (In all cases you do need a vowel on both sides, as others have pointed out.)


----------



## duvija

Y me gustaría agregar que el título del hilo 't que se transforma en r' es algo dudoso. Nada se transforma en nada. Es como suenan, y ni siquiera la ortografía es relevante.


----------



## aalexcp

De todos modos hay personas que pronuncian la palabra asi como las de las grabaciones  que dije que escucharan en ese hilo y otras personas que la pronuncian con un sonido parecido a la r des pues de la th ( el resto de las grabaciones en el hilo lo hace asi).


----------



## chamyto

aalexcp said:


> De todos modos hay personas que pronuncian la palabra asi como las de las grabaciones  que dije que escucharan en ese hilo y otras personas que la pronuncian con un sonido parecido a la r des pues de la th ( el resto de las grabaciones en el hilo lo hace asi).



Las he escuchado, y ninguna pronunciación es similar a "thorough" ( Post 42 )


----------



## aalexcp

chamyto said:


> Las he escuchado, y ninguna pronunciación es similar a "thorough" ( Post 42 )




No a esa palabra. A la r que se usa en palabras como "pero" y "cero". La r de through suena igual a esa r.


----------

